# +49xx70013300, neue Rückrufabzocke?



## Anonymous (15 August 2004)

Mehrere in Deutschland verteilte Bekannte und ich selbst haben einen "Einmalklingelnanruf" von dieser Rufnummer aufs Mobiltelefon erhalten. Könnte es sich dabei um eine neue Rückrufabzocke handeln? Nach dem bekannten Motto, Sie haben unseren Dienst angerufen und müssen nun die Rechnung über xxEUR zahlen, sonst kommen die Eintreiber? Was meinen die Experten, ist das eine kaschierte, relativ teure 0700 Nummer oder eine gültige Festnetznummer? 

Danke für Expertenmeinungen, den Rat dort *nicht* anzurufen beherzige ich schon und habe ihn auch an die Bekannten weitergegeben.

Grüsse,
/fG


----------



## sascha (15 August 2004)

Wofür steht "xx" ?


----------



## Anonymous (15 August 2004)

Ich habe die Ortsvorwahl ausgeixt.

/fG


----------



## Anonymous (15 August 2004)

*Coldcalls: Was tun?*



			
				Fragender Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe die Ortsvorwahl ausgeixt.
> 
> /fG



Wie wäre es, wenn Sie mal die ganze(!) Nummer nennen?
So sieht es z.B. wie eine stink normale 0700 Nummer aus.
So wie Sie dies darstellen, handelt es sich um einen, nicht neuen, massenhaften Nummernmissbrauch.
Wahrscheinlich wird mittels Reverse-Suche Name und Adresse des rückrufenden Nummernbesitzers abgezockt um diesem eine fingierte Rechnung zuzusenden, damit dieser abgezockt werden kann.
Alternativ läuft unter der illegal vorgespielten Nummer eine Ansage, eine teure Mehrwertnummer anzurufen.
Solche Beispiele waren massenhaft unter:
www.spammer-hammer.de zu finden. Leider sind die Seiten dort verschwunden.
Da es sich üblicherweise um betrügerische Rückruferpressung handelt, sind die Behörden gefragt. 

Sie sollten diese ColdCalls umgehend der RegtP, der Wettbewerbszentrale, dem VZBV und der T-COM melden, damit die gegen den Störer vorgehen können.
www.regtp.de
www.wettbewerbszentrale.de
www.t-com.de 
www.vzbv.de
Schicken Sie am besten ein Fax und schreiben dies ...


----------



## sascha (15 August 2004)

@Gast

bitte mal hier im Forum anmelden und dann per PN die vollständige Nummer schicken. Ohne komplette Informationen kommen wir hier nicht weiter. Und reine Spekulationen bringen niemandem etwas.


----------



## BenTigger (15 August 2004)

Fragender Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe die Ortsvorwahl ausgeixt.
> 
> /fG



Seit wann hat die 0700er Nummer ne Ortsvorwahl??

Daher sind nur mit voller Nummer weitere Infos möglich.


----------



## scrat007 (16 August 2004)

Bin von der gleichen Nummer angerufen worden, hatte das Handy neben mir, es gab nur zwei Töne der Klingelmelodie von sich, also etwa 0,5 Sekunden hat es geläutet.

Ich schicke die Nummer per PN


----------



## KatzenHai (16 August 2004)

Also, so weit bislang bekannt, handelt es sich um eine private Telefonnummer. Daher wird die volle Nummer hier auch weiterhin nicht veröffentlicht werden.

Es ist wohl davon auszugehen, dass sich hier jemand einen üblen Scherz erlaubt hat - der Privatempfänger der potentiellen Rückrufe hat zum Telefonterror vermutlich überhaupt keine Lust, zumal dort nichts Gewerbliches etc. erreichbar ist, also außer der allg. Verbindungskostenempfängerin (DTAG u.ä.) niemand etwas von einem Rückruf hat.

Kontakt zum Empfänger wird morgen hergestellt - vielleicht ist jener an Informationshilfen interessiert, um den Spammer dingfest zu machen.

Sollte sich noch etwas Nenneswertes ergeben, wird's bekannt gemacht.


----------



## ESC (16 August 2004)

Danke fürs 'reinschauen, es hätte ja der Beginn eines neuen Übels sein können. 

Für das vermutliche Opfer, so es eins ist, tut es mir leid, ich hoffe dass es nicht zu viel Terror gegeben hat.

/ESC 
(war /fG)


----------



## Anonymous (18 August 2004)

*Abzocke ?*

Die Nummer habe ich auch bekommen, das ist eine Werbemasnahme, für ...., eigentlich niedlich gemacht, aber doch störend

_editiert _


----------



## KatzenHai (18 August 2004)

Es gibt nur noch so viel nachzutragen: 

Es handelt sich um eine strafrechtlich relevante Attacke, der nachgegangen werden wird. Auch auf diesem Weg erfolgt eine ausdrückliche Entschuldigung des Betroffenen an alle, die ebenfalls Opfer dieser Attacke wurden.

Sollte der Täter hier zufällig mitlesen: Dat weet eng - un kein schöner Anblick!

Mehr gibt's hier nicht.


----------

